# Vintage Rotary dating



## lookingforsid (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello,

can't find any info online about dating vintage Rotary watches by case number. ?

Thanks in advance for any information.

Regards

Vali


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry Val, but that info doesn't exist.

But you might get lucky here https://secure.rotarywatches.com/en/about/rotary-vintage-museum , or possibly date the movement and work out approximate production date that way?


----------

